# Happy B-day, Headless Chicken



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Hey Mr. Chicken,
Happy birthday! Got anything special on the books for tonight?
-Jim


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Happy Birthday oh headless one!
I hope it's a good one and you can celebrate it all weekend! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

No plans really...22 isn't a big deal, IMO anyways.

I'm going to Tony Bourdain's book signing tomorrow then going to the Keg Mansion tomorrow night. Nestle is hosting their annual kids Christmas party and off course, I'm the unwillng volunteer since my mother is the organizer of the event. If I'm not too pooped out from getting kicked and punched in the nads, I'm thinking of hitting my friends up for a movie and a dinner thing. 

I'm at work right now, sharing my boozed up "the real deal" Black Forest cake. 

Thank you all!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

22??? You sound a lot older!  

Hope your celebration is good and the year ahead is GREAT.

Mezz


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Hope your B-Day went well, and hope you are recovering from the kids!!!!


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

LoL 
My neck is killing. I'm carrying like 10lb of stirafoam, plastic, and fabric on my neck. Compound that pain over getting kicked in the shin and my nads, I had a great time! BTW, I got most of those kids back by chasing them around the party floor in the big Mr. Turtles outfit.


----------

